# fa's losers?



## joeslaven (Jul 16, 2009)

don't want to make anyone mad,but why are guys who love fat girls considered to be losers?i love fat girls and i am not a loser.as long as i'am happy and the fat girl with is happy,who's business is it?


----------



## rollhandler (Jul 16, 2009)

joeslaven said:


> don't want to make anyone mad,but why are guys who love fat girls considered to be losers?i love fat girls and i am not a loser.as long as i'am happy and the fat girl with is happy,who's business is it?



It would seem that if the "Ideal" is slender women in societies eyes and popular opinion then for a man to set his sights to a standard that is less than Ideal means that he values himself and holds himself to a lower standard.

A man is "supposed" to compete in nature to pass his genes on. If he tries to do this with someone that is viewed as less than "Ideal" then he is also by extension judged by others as not competing in the natural selection process the "right way" and therefore will lose his chance to pass his genes to an Ideal.

In my opinion all forms and looks are in nature and for every look and form nature provides a male/female counterpart that enjoys exactly that. Biases about ones tastes and preferences in dating and mating are simply just another form of peer pressure and a state of mind that exists in any majority.

Many wars have been fought with this mindset that in a majority that believes that they are right that they must make as many others the same as they are in thought and belief. It is the belief that we are right simply because there are more of us that believe this way than there are of you who don't.

I personally believe that its not a normal state of human condition for a woman to be bone thin hardbodies but that is simply my opinion and isnt worth anything to anyone but me when I go about choosing partners.

I gave up worrying about what anybody thought about my preference somewhere in early elementary school. I am who I am and like what I like period.
I care not one whit what anybody elses opinion is about my tastes and preferences are. As soon as more people adopt a less biased view the world will start getting along better.
Rollhandler


----------



## joswitch (Jul 16, 2009)

joeslaven said:


> don't want to make anyone mad,but why are guys who love fat girls considered to be losers?i love fat girls and i am not a loser.as long as i'am happy and the fat girl with is happy,who's business is it?



Unfortunately a big swathe of people are complete sheeple! 
Anything outside the proscribed, manufactured "norm" pushed at them by the media/peers scares the living crap out of sheeple.

And us FAs stand outside that artificial "norm".

So they try to put us down.

But they fail!

Screw those morons!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 16, 2009)

joeslaven said:


> don't want to make anyone mad,but why are guys who love fat girls considered to be losers?i love fat girls and i am not a loser.as long as i'am happy and the fat girl with is happy,who's business is it?



i think its just a general lack of self confidence that doesn't have much to do with a fat woman. sometimes i feel that guys just reflect how they already feel about themselves onto thier relationship since it might be an obvious issue. i think maybe its more of the subconscious shame quotient some guys have about being with a fat girl that makes them seem like a loser. if your looking around to see what everyone's reaction is to your partner in a lot of people's minds you are already a loser. when a guy is proud and at ease people feel that he is confident--therefore a winner. but if a guy has shame guilt fear etc.. people pick up on it. 

guys that i date are fine with me being fat, otherwise i wouldn't date them. they aren't the type to even notice or care what someone else's opinion of their date is. its just not an issue for them. even though they enjoy my body , other than to express pleasure they never have much of anything to say about my size. they don't worry or obsess over it, maybe because i don't either. i go where ever i want to go, do what i want to do. i don't need anyone to scope anything out. i just have everyone accommodate me unashamedly when i get there etc... it can be a symbiotic thing. if your partner feels like she is a loser its kind of catching. but i think its mostly something guys feel within themselves. i think you have to stop blaming it on society and try to understand why you are looking around for other people's approval so much anyway. thats the same advice i'd give to a BBW. even if your gf was a supermodel people would still try to make you out to be a loser because then they can feel better about thier own short comings. just focus on yourself and enjoying your life. this probably sounds harsh. but i know what my dad would say to my 4 bros in this situation. he'd just say "be a man". you don't have to justify your preference to anyone. you shouldn't even need to know why some people might want to percieve you to be a loser. people smell fear on you and go after it. air out the fear hon.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 16, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Unfortunately a big swathe of people are complete sheeple!
> Anything outside the proscribed, manufactured "norm" pushed at them by the media/peers scares the living crap out of sheeple.
> 
> And us FAs stand outside that artificial "norm".
> ...




SHEEPLE! Love it!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 16, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> . even if your gf was a supermodel people would still try to make you out to be a loser because then they can feel better about thier own short comings.



Isn't THAT the truth! This is a sharp insight into human behavior, and I thank you for sharing it. :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 16, 2009)

*It seems as if you have a wonderful relationship with someone you care about. You are both Happy and that's all that matters. In all of my relationships- the one trait that Women treasure is confidence to me that's a "Winner" . A "Loser" is the person who lacks confidence and deny themselves true happiness. 

To have confidence if you are a (FA/FFA/BBW/SSBBW/BHM) is a great thing. 
*

----------------------------------------------------------------
*Some Inspirational Quotes *

*Once You lose love, hope, faith, and confidence in yourself, you lose the people who care about you*. *Brittnie Ballard*

*Regardless of how you feel inside, always try to look like a winner. Even if you are behind, a sustained look of control and confidence can give you a mental edge that results in victory.* *Arthur Ashe*

*It is confidence in our bodies, minds and spirits that allows us to keep looking for new adventures, new directions to grow in, and new lessons to learn - which is what life is all about.* *Oprah Winfrey*

*Source*

* Confidence Quotes *


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 16, 2009)

*I LOVE i say it again LOVE FA's!! never ever consider anyone of them a LOSER no matter their preference with a BBW is!! sexually, mental, physical, whatever it is i love it!!*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 17, 2009)

joeslaven said:


> don't want to make anyone mad,but why are guys who love fat girls considered to be losers?i love fat girls and i am not a loser.as long as i'am happy and the fat girl with is happy,who's business is it?



The loser is the person who feels that he or she has to put you down because you love fat girls. There are a lot of mean-spirited people out here who hate their lives. What they do is they put down others in order to feel better about themselves. I went through that very thing, but not because I date fat women. 

Hold your head up high. The naysayers are jealous because you have something that they don't: a happy relationship with another person.


----------



## D square (Jul 17, 2009)

joeslaven said:


> don't want to make anyone mad,but why are guys who love fat girls considered to be losers?i love fat girls and i am not a loser.as long as i'am happy and the fat girl with is happy,who's business is it?



Given all the other comment. I would like to take a different approach.

When the media speak of a womans dimensions they always talk about the 36-24-36. According to Singh, men are most attracted to women with ideal hip-waist Ratios "Sixty-five tenths to 0.8 is very healthy," said Singh, "0.7 is ideal," but they never include the other measurement that also equate the same ideal proportions 62-44-62 or my personnel favorite the 54-38-54.


----------



## CamileL (Jul 17, 2009)

The people calling FAs losers have them confused with smelly, creepy people who live in their parents basement and have little to no social skills.:doh:

What's funny is that those guys tend to sit around griping that slender, "hot body" women don't pay attention to them despite the fact that they are "nice guys" (who hover over women breathing heavy and smelling like baked dumpsters).:doh:


----------



## Melian (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm a loser, baby. So why don't you kill me?

(It's all in the Becktionary. Look it up )


----------



## jakub (Jul 17, 2009)

joeslaven said:


> don't want to make anyone mad,but why are guys who love fat girls considered to be losers?



I don't care about opinions of other people about me.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 17, 2009)

D square said:


> Given all the other comment. I would like to take a different approach.
> 
> When the media speak of a womans dimensions they always talk about the 36-24-36. According to Singh, men are most attracted to women with ideal hip-waist Ratios "Sixty-five tenths to 0.8 is very healthy," said Singh, "0.7 is ideal," but they never include the other measurement that also equate the same ideal proportions 62-44-62 or my personnel favorite the 54-38-54.



respectfully, why should it matter so much what the media says? they don't have to go home with her.


----------



## Observer (Jul 18, 2009)

I've never been a loser at anything I've gone after - and have the curricula vitae against the odds to prove it stemming back to grade school when I used to organize money making projects in the neighborhood.

I've also rather openly favored larger women in my dating practices, which was now forty plus years ago. Later on it followed suit in hiring and personnel decisions. It did elicit occasional questions as to why I obviously favored such companions and employees because "you obviously don't have to settle" for them

Such questions then got my back up in a hurry (it still would btw) - not because of the implication that I was a weirdo or that something was wrong with me, but because of the obvious ignorance of the questioner. 

My reply on dating was usually along the lines of "for me its a preference which I can't and don't have to explain - but is not "settling" for anything, but enjoying the finest there is. Its too bad more men don't try it."

Regarding employees it was similar. I've learned that people who know you have confidence in them and like them are among the best workers you can ask for. Examine the track record of this group and tell me, am I just "settling" or have we put together the best team in the game?"


----------



## kioewen (Jul 18, 2009)

Observer said:


> I've never been a loser at anything I've gone after - and have the curricula vitae against the odds to prove it stemming back to grade school when I used to organize money msaking projercts in the neighborhood.



Methinks thou dost protest too much.

But actually, to the O.P.'s question, I think that many FAs could indeed be referred to as "losers," at least by society's definition of the term. For most people, to succeed in society, to be popular, etc., means that they have to conform to the mainstream mode of thinking. They have to adopt it wholeheartedly -- or make a public appearance of adopting it wholeheartedly. In fact, the degree to which popular, non-loser people reflect popular tastes are the degree to which they themselves _are_ popular.

To be an FA often means being willing to reject society's norms wholeheartedly. Not many people are going to reject this one particular norm (i.e., what society deems attractive in a woman) and embrace all other norms. It's generally an all-or-nothing deal. If you can't reject other social norms, it's hard to reject this one in particular.

Therefore, since many FAs _are_ the kind of people who reject society's norms, those FAs are inevitably going to be dubbed "losers" by normative society.

Is this a bad thing? Well, that all depends -- on how much the person dubbed the "loser" cares about being called a "loser." If they reject the norms in the first place, truly, then they're probably going to reject the "loser" tag just as easily.

However, they have to be aware of something -- being a social pariah does come with a price. Sooner or later, there may come a moment when that outcast identity gets in the way of achieving a life-goal, and when that day comes, the "losers" either accept their predicament with equanimity, or they suffer.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 18, 2009)

I lettered in football and wrestling, was an all-star baseball player in little league and helped my team win the Town championship in 8th grade basketball with 9 points off the bench in the semi final game....I was an athlete with the in crowd and guess what, I liked fat girls my senior year and while people thought it was bizzare, they didn't hang me from the gallows or shit like that.

The REAL losers were the ones getting arrested for anything you can think of, getting suspended or thrown out of school....or who don't do anything with their lives. The REAL losers are the pedophiles who grope people or the alcoholics that aren't seeking help when everyone is willing to help them, or the bullies who think they're better than everyone.

Liking fat chicks is just a preference....John Cena likes fat chicks and he's rich and successful, people don't pelt him with prescious metals for his preference.

So to all the F/A's out there....if you're living a good life you are not a loser, and liking fat chicks doesn't make you a loser....only makes you a better person for being accepting.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 18, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> John Cena likes fat chicks and he's rich and successful



he "liked" one fat chick the way i liked shooting tabasco with vodka. looked interesting, never have to do it again.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 18, 2009)

anyway

counterpoint: everyone _but_ fas are losers


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> he "liked" one fat chick the way i liked shooting tabasco with vodka. looked interesting, never have to do it again.



Nah see, everyone here only saw or heard of John Cena on Howard Stern.....but I knew he was an F/A 3 years ago.

He used to have a segment called 5 Questions With the Champ back in the spring/summer of 06 where he'd go off on wacky tangents to every question that was act and every now and then he talked about engaging in activities involving larger ladies. Whether they were fantasy or reality is anyone's guess, but the indication was there.

To any wrestling fan, we knew he liked big girls....the Howard Stern show was just the icing on the cake.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 18, 2009)

Sure, some FA's are losers.. but isn't that bound to happen in _any_ group?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 18, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Sure, some FA's are losers.. but isn't that bound to happen in _any_ group?



NO SHIT!!!

It's like saying "Are some FAs tall?" or "Are some FAs interested in golf?"

Of course. I've said this ad nauseum but being an FA is just about your sexuality, it hasn't anything to do with your personality or morals or lifestyle.




> However, they have to be aware of something -- being a social pariah does come with a price. Sooner or later, there may come a moment when that outcast identity gets in the way of achieving a life-goal, and when that day comes, the "losers" either accept their predicament with equanimity, or they suffer.



What the fuck kind of bullshit is this? If we're speaking of celebrities, I have not noticed any price paying or loser tendencies on the part of say...Pierce Brosnan whose wife is fat, or Kanye West.

How is liking fatties gonna get in the way of a life goal? Seriously? I'll have to go ask my doctor if when he took his med school admissions tests if there was a question about his sexual preference. Every person I know who is very wealthy and successful has achieved those things due to hard work, not having a vanilla sexual preference.

I've said this before but I'll repeat it. I once dated a MILFHunter which is a male with a sexual fetish for older women. His basic attitude was "This is what turns me on and not a big deal. If asked about it, I just say it's my thing." Did he occaisionally get teased or told "She's too old for you", sure. But he just shrugged it off and said "This is what I like". In order to do that, you have to be confident, well spoken, free thinking, and independent. In other words, NOT a loser.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 18, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> I've said this ad nauseum but *being an FA is just about your sexuality, it hasn't anything to do with your personality or morals or lifestyle. *



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 18, 2009)

Yup. It's a one-for-one. If you're attracted to larger women, you are by definition bad a social situations. 

It's sorta like if you like American Idol, you're therefore not a good cook. By definition.


----------



## HB1 (Jul 18, 2009)

I tell you what, going off the experiences of all the big girls I have known, the men they have dated have been far from losers.

Whereas the ones who have looked like society's ideal woman have almost all attracted one moron after the next.


----------

